
Ruby 'compiler' in Common Lisp - r11t
http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2010-10-07-084756_ruby_subset_implementation.html
======
ohyes
Another interesting example of a program like this is CLPython:

<http://github.com/franzinc/cl-python>

It is too bad that more language implementors do not go this route, as it is a
really easy way to get decent efficiency.

I suppose it isn't surprising, however. It is a lot easier to find people
willing to contribute to open source C/C++/Java code than Common Lisp.

I will note this implementation and does not have a lot of the important
functionality involved in classes/modules and their scoping (so pretty much
any of the language semantics, which is understandable as it is a toy).

Implementing the semantics of the language, would be trickier and probably
lead to less efficient code.

------
regularfry
Neat trick. Still, it's like Charles Nutter said - it's easy to make a fast
subset of ruby by chopping off inconvenient corner cases. It's really, really
hard to make a fast ruby.

